# Almunecar area



## PNE Matt (Feb 28, 2016)

We have just returned from a fact finding mission around the Nerja area, but we ended up venturing further afield around the costa tropical. We liked Almunecar and one particular village called Jete. We are planning on returning soon. 
The problem is I really like Albox and Huercal Overa but my wife really liked the costa Tropical.
We are looking at a holiday retreat to start with then possibly relocate ourselves and business in the future:fingerscrossed:
Could anybody offer any pros and cons about each area please?
Matthew


----------



## Colin13846 (Oct 8, 2015)

We stay in Almunecar during the winter and it is lovely however we have heard the summer months can be very hot and extremely busy as the population increases dramatically which would put me off living there full time.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes, lovely climate in winter. Bit hot in summer. Almost worth it for the fruit, though... best chirimoyas in the world


----------

